# How to do BLD with Visual Memory



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

So, Gparker has been telling me for a long time that I should make a video on visual memory for BLD solving. So I made the video, finally. Here it is:






Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## shelley (Apr 2, 2009)

Useful as a walkthrough of how you would memorize a cube. But does anyone really need a tutorial on how to memorize a cube visually? It's the most basic memorization technique that doesn't require any special methods.

Also, get with the times, it's called Classic Pochmann now. Anyone calling it Old Pochmann earns a punch in the face from Stefan.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Anyone calling it Old Pochmann earns a punch in the face from Stefan.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=136275&postcount=11

Go ahead Stefan, we're waiting


----------



## Gparker (Apr 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> Useful as a walkthrough of how you would memorize a cube. But does anyone really need a tutorial on how to memorize a cube visually? It's the most basic memorization technique that doesn't require any special methods.



I know it helped me because the name "visual" is hard to explain. This is just a walkthrough and i know it helped me alot because i didn't understand it but now i do.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I originally though "visual" means memorizing all the stickers on one side, rotating the cube, then repeating for all the sides until you know all the colors on the cube.

My preconceptions are badly inaccurate.


So how exactly do you "practice" visual memo? Do you just use it in solves? Or do you have to practice it separately somehow, like Fridrich F2L? For F2L, it's best to practice it by itself because solving the cube over and over again won't improve F2L times effectively; is the same true for visual memo?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 2, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Yeah, I originally though "visual" means memorizing all the stickers on one side, rotating the cube, then repeating for all the sides until you know all the colors on the cube.
> 
> My preconceptions are badly inaccurate.
> 
> ...



take memo with visual slowly so that u can memo everything once. continue doing this and then gradually increase the speed u memo. then u will be able 2 memo sub-45


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 2, 2009)

This motivates me to try visual again. I've tried before but I forget the taps really fast and if I do the same thing for corners I really get confused...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 2, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I originally though "visual" means memorizing all the stickers on one side, rotating the cube, then repeating for all the sides until you know all the colors on the cube.
> ...


Thanks for the tips but...

My plan was to practice visual memo by memorizing a few edges and then solving, and then scramble and repeat with even more edges, until I can comfortably memorize and solve all edges blindfolded (using Classic Pochmann). Then, I would practice a few corners, and then more corners, until I can blindsolve all the corners. Then, I would put it all together and solve the entire cube blindfolded.

Is it much better to memorize it all at once instead of practicing first?

Or should I just try a "simpler" memo method like letters?


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...





Do whatever you think you need to do. i know im practicing by doing edges only, corners only kind of stuff. i mainly practice edges because i already used visual corners. and about the letters, its a very good system and its still what i mainly use now. but its tough work if you want to use images(576!) but its well worth it in the end, well atleast it was for me. and its great for multi. but now i have decided to stop using images in single bld solves and every group of 4 letters i just sound it out. its very fast


----------

